# "Third eyelid" injury



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Just wanted to share a first time experience for us. Call from hubby at 3pm after he was away from home most of the day: "I think Marte lost an eye" WHAT?? She was fine this morning! He took her to the vet and thank goodness, it was only an injury to the often forgotten about third eyelid. Vet thinks she got stung by something. Could not find an injury on the eye itself and treated with injectable steroids, home with oral antibiotics, and antibiotic/steroid eye drops. The swelling was half down by the time I got home so we can see the eye ball now. She is messy in the pictures-its been raining and the pups love to play in the mud!


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

Poor pup!!  Hope she heals up well.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh poor baby!!

Yes, I knew about the 3rd eyelid. Goats have it too.


----------

